# ISO: Sweet Potato Recipes



## lmw80 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi all, it's been a while. 

Looking for a couple of things.  First, the best way to bake a sweet potato and secondly any baked (ie, not candied or mashed or casseroled) sweet potato recipe you have.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Constance (Aug 16, 2006)

You can bake them in the oven or microwave, just like a regular potato. My favorite way of eating them is with just butter. Yum!


----------



## pdswife (Aug 16, 2006)

I just prick mine a few times with a fork.
Bake at 350 until soft.
Cut in half and top with butter and a little brown sugar.


----------



## unmuzzleme (Aug 16, 2006)

I get impatient with the oven method (it always seems to take 35 minutes to an hour or more, minus the preheat time!).

I just pop mine in the microwave, poke a few holes in it (with a fork or knife) and heat on high for 7-8 minutes, or until soft.  It kind of depends how big the tuber is.

I eat mine with butter (or Smart Balance Light, these days) and a sprinkling of freshly ground black pepper. Yum!

Why no casseroles?   One of _my_ favorites!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 16, 2006)

Sweet potatoes can also be peeled and cooked like french fries.  If sugar, cinamon, ginger, and allspice are added, they taste a lot like pumpkin pie custard, but without the egg.  They are also great when peeled, boiled, and plated with honey butter, or a little butter, brown sugar, and orange zest placed on top.

Sweet potatoes make a wonderful addition to a quickbread.  Treat as you would pumkpin for this.  When cooked and mashed, they can be added to waffle batter as well.

My favorite way of eating them is to do as has been mentioned above.  Prick the skin in several places, microwave, and serve with a touch of honey and butter.  Of course, there has to be something savory on the plate as well, to ballance things out.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 16, 2006)

I love sweet potato fries and chips.  When I lived in MD, one of our 'regular' restaurant/bars would cook up a sweet potato for me, if I brought it in.

I just don't fry like that at home anymore.  

For my sweet potatos in the microwave, I clean them, poke them with a fork, wrap in waxed paper and push the button for 'Baked Potato'.  I like them just with butter, too.


----------



## thymeless (Aug 16, 2006)

My favorite, but not baked:

Peel and slice in rounds about 3/8-1/2 inch thick. 
Season with cajun/creole/blackening spice and sear in a pan with some butter over medium high heat. Turn when well colored and softening. Cook the other side until done. 

Olive oil would work fine too.

A tasty sweet hot treat not at all like most sweet potato dishes. 

An alternative to baking, smoke them 'til done and add barbecue sauce at the table.

thymeless


----------



## JMediger (Aug 16, 2006)

We slice them like steak fries, toss with Olive Oil and salt and bake like french fries and serve them with a mixture of sour cream and brown sugar for dipping.

Also, while it's not baked, our favorite way to have sweet potatoes is in soup. The recipe I use is from the October 2002 issue of Vegetarian Times for a Sweet Potato Bisque and it is to die for! It is served with shitake mushrooms and onion and is perfect for a cool fall day. I've also substitued them in my regular cream of potato soup and they are good there as well.


----------



## SharonT (Aug 16, 2006)

*Roasted Sweet Potatoes*

Roasted Sweet Potatoes and Onions
4 to 5 sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into 1-inch cubes
2 large sweet onions, cut into wedges
3 tablespoons olive oil
2 tablespoons fajita seasoning

Toss together all ingredients; place on an aluminum foil-lined baking pan.  Bake at 450º for 30 minutes or until tender, stirring occasionally.  
Makes 8 servings.
 Also – 
Coat potato cubes with olive oil and roast, then sprinkle with balsamic vinegar just before serving.


----------



## licia (Aug 16, 2006)

I rub mine with oil (not olive oil) and bake them for about an hour or until soft at 350. I really like them rubbed with bacon drippings, but I suppose that is a bit too decadent.  They are delicious that way, though.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 16, 2006)

How about we create an idea.  

I was thinking.........you know how you grate regular potatoes to make hash browns......why not grate the sweet potatoes and .....................


----------



## mudbug (Aug 16, 2006)

roasted wedges with nothing but olive oil, salt, and pepper.  Guess I'm in the SharonT/licia camp.


----------



## lmw80 (Aug 17, 2006)

Wonderful ideas!  Thanks all!  How long do they take to make in the oven?  30 minutes? an hour?


----------

